
Show HN: Checkin – One-question surveys through Slack - guico
http://checkin.chat/
======
guico
Hey guys, at the company I currently work (startup 150+ employees) where at a
stage in which aligning different aspects of our (newly built) processes and
strategies is crucial.

Asking questions to whole team (or a group in particular) is s need that
happens on a daily basis and is most often met by a mass email that gets sent
around. These often usually come with a Survey Monkey/Type form/Google
Form/etc link in it.

I've built this because I've found that asking (in private message) through
Slack leads to considerably higher response rates (+50%) and for the
responder, there's no new UI to learn every time a new question comes in.

Hope you like it. Looking forward to get feedback!

